# THE OFFICIAL 4 BUNDLES OF JOY HOMETHREAD



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

DAY 2:

We all had our pictures taken and did our best to squirm as quick as wecould out of the picture. We were also weighed and we evenliked that less, that was cruel and unusual punishment!



BABY A: 2.5 OZ














BABY B: 2.5 OZ













BABY C: 2.5 OZ













BABY D: 2.0 OZ











Sorry about the fuzziness, but these little guys do not stay still for less than a second!

Mother and babies are both doing well.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

Had the babies out tonight for acuddle. It is really neat the push their little bodies intoyour warmth. I only bring them out for about 15 minutes, I donot want them to get chilled. One of them was even nibblingmy hand... their teeth are soooo tiny!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 4, 2005)

They are SOOO cute!


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Had the babies out tonight for a cuddle. It isreally neat the push their little bodies into your warmth. Ionly bring them out for about 15 minutes, I do not want them to getchilled. One of them was even nibbling my hand... their teethare soooo tiny!


LOL for now heyare , wait a week and thelittle boogers find out whatthem teeth are made for lol . :shock2:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

Baby D is my favorite


----------



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

Gypsy .. thanks... will remember not to have my fingers in the wrong place at the wrong time LOL

Yes Baby D is my fave too. Well you already know that LOL

Susan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Gypsy .. thanks... will remember not to have my fingers inthe wrong place at the wrong time LOL
> 
> Yes Baby D is my fave too. Well you already know that LOL
> 
> Susan




Ohh! I picked the one with the black dot?!? How funny...I like him/her cuz you can really see the white belly...so darn cute!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

Ichanged the marking system on them...they now have the letters of the alphabet marked on theirears. A-D.. makes it easy for recording in their journal,weighing, checking for ping pong bellies etc.


----------



## CMiska (Aug 4, 2005)

Ohhhh babies congratulations they are so cute.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 5, 2005)

DAY 3:

Everybunny looks good today.. tummies bulging. Gracie is doing a good job, I am so proud of her.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that everything's going well, irishmist! :happybunny:

I know how shocked you were when you discovered the babies, but Icouldn't be happier for them to be in such capable hands.Hope you are able to rehome all of them to good families.

Best wishes,
-Carolyn


----------



## irishmist (Aug 6, 2005)

DAY 4:

It is looking great. Mom and Kits are doing sowell. I put a face cloth in the bottom of the nestbox. Because this happened without my knowledge I was leftscrambling to find something to put the kits in, so I did not want themon cold plastic. Now they have discovered that they can getunderneath the cloth, gave me a start cuz I could not see them rightaway LOL. Baby A has gotten out of the box twice, I havefound him scrambling along the bottom of the cage, Gracie just sittingthere looking at him, then at me, she seems to say " Well, what do youexpect me to do about it?" LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 6, 2005)

When do we get more pictures? Have you weighed them again at all?

I'm DYING to see new pictures.....then again - I obviously love pictures of babies!

Peg


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks and sounds like you are doing a super job with the kits!!!:star:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 6, 2005)

Group Photo!!!. They all weigh awhopping 3 OZs. Two of them are starting to do more walkingthan scooting. My babies are growing up:bigtears:Looks like Ihave 2 chestnuts and 2 blacks... so far anyway LOL


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

From OMG help what am I going to do,,,,,, to,,,,,,, OMG my babies are growing LOL

You sure are lovin being a bunnygrandma and good for you :highfive:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> DAY 4:
> 
> Gracie just sitting there looking at him, then at me, sheseems to say " Well, what do you expect me to do about it?" LOL


Well, Gracie knows what Grandma's are for - to do all the runningaround . They are looking really good - Gracie is being such a goodmom!

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 6, 2005)

They look great, and they grow so darn fast don't they!?!?!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

DAY 6:

After all that stress last night.. am feeling much better today and more secure with Gracies abilities as a mom.

The babies weigh a full 4 ozs... growing like weeds!

Could not get a decent group shot... really squirmy today, I thought this one was really cute tho.


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

ANDTHE WINNER is Chunkey Monkey by a Paw !!!!

that is so darnedcute . I love it when they actall silly to sleep .


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 8, 2005)

awwww, I love babies!! They look like a big head with ears until about 3 months old!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 8, 2005)

They are adorable! Verysweet! I'm so relieved that Gracie is doing sowell! (And I'm so happy YOU'RE doing OK.) Goodthing Gracie has you! 

:angel:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

I am sitting here typing with one hand:?u have 2 babie in the other! 3 days ago i couldhold all 4! Talk about a growth spurt!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 9, 2005)

They should open their eyes in another 4-5days! THAT will be fun! Then they'll be able to SEEwhere they are going. No holding them back then!LOL! I'm so happy for you.

:happyrabbit:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Susan, when do we get more pictures?

we need picyures.

Soooska


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

You wanted pics you got them!

LOL it looks like I have take the same two pics of the same tobunnies... they are almost identical with very slight differences.

B:








A:








C:






D:


----------



## Zee (Aug 9, 2005)

Awwwwww How beautiful are those babies.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

LMAO... look at the tails.. I never noticed them till I looked at these pics again.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

Little baby D looks like a white-tailed deer.


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh sweet baby pictures! Is it just me or does baby C have awhite dot on it's nose? Precious.

:inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

i luv that lil baby D !!:love:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

Oooh - I love baby C. I also like B. 

Aw darn it....I guess I love A, B, C &amp; D. 

When can I pick them up?

(peeking over shoulder to make sure husband doesn't suspect anything)....

Peg


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

*7 weeks* lol and I will even let you havemy bedroom when you come and get them. I heard Tiny wanted totake a road trip, and Indiana really isn't *that *faraway. Will get your hubby a weekend package to the dome, hewon't even know you are gone. I am sure there is someone herewith a bunny nap list who will come down and bunnysit for you forfree!!!!!

yes baby c has a white spot just below his nose, it is the only way I can tell the 2 apart.

I am sure that freddy would like a new brother/sister too!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

I can see it now...

"Man charged in death of wifeleads Temporary Insanity"

Today XXX was charged in the murder of his wife Peggy. Heclaimed that he could not clearly comprehend what he was doing when shewalked in the door saying, "Look honey - I brought homerabbits. It's only four this time..". 

After looking at the 40+ rabbits in the house, the DA believes they canplea-bargain the case down...but he wonders why the man didn't stranglethe wife 30+ rabbits ago!

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can see it now...
> 
> "Man charged in death of wifeleads Temporary Insanity"
> 
> ...


:foreheadsmack:


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can see it now...
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

will throw in a $25.00 gift certificate to *LAWYER'S "R" US*


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

We want more pictures....and updates...



PLEASE? :mrsthumper:



PRETTY PLEASE? :happyrabbit:


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 10, 2005)

Those babies are so darned cute!

I'll come to Indiana, and pick one.....:jumpforjoy:LOL!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 10, 2005)

Group shot: All weigh 5 OZS.. full, healthy and happy!

Well I may have one waiting for you Lyndsy


----------



## irishmist (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure if it is my imagination or not... but iam getting tooth purrs! Bunnd has a ticklish spot... the olebak just thumps away lol



JUST NOTICED THE TYPOS LOL... was typing with one hand and holding the bunnies with the other lol


----------



## irishmist (Aug 11, 2005)

I just took this pic... look at the size of babyd now... I used to be able to old all four in one hand. it ishard to believe they have grown so much in one week !


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> I just took this pic... look at the size of baby d now... Iused to be able to old all four in one hand. it is hard tobelieve they have grown so much in one week !


Naw...it's not - wait till they're FIVE weeks old....

I just weighed my babies at either end of the spectrum. Mylittlest guy weighs 7 1/2 ounces at five weeks of age - my biggest(Harley) weighs 1 pound and 5 1/2 ounces...

Peg


----------



## irishmist (Aug 11, 2005)

lol your littlest guy weighs 7 1/2 ozs at 5 weeks. Mine weigh 5ozs at one week!

Gracie weighs 2.5 lbs and Pez weighs close to 4 lbs... we don't knowGracies heritage, how much does a lop weigh, at full weight?We think she has some of that in her.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2005)

Look at those li'l pink noses. They just deserve to be kissed 

Jan


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 11, 2005)

Awwwww there so sweetirishmist, hope there all ok awwi love them cant wait to see what there like when there hoping aboutlol xx georgie


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

&lt;&lt;tapping toes patiently waiting for new pics and update &gt;&gt;


----------



## irishmist (Aug 11, 2005)

Pool ole Gracie. Baby A has discovered he can get out of the nest box, other times I think he just fell out...

When Gracie is in the cage with them, and they have not been fed, hetakes it upon himself to help himself. He jumped out of thebox and went flying toward Gracie. This startled her and shejumped backwards into the litter box. I guess he could smellthe milk so he was trying to scramble up the litter box. Ifyou could have only seen him all legs spinning like windmills trying tograb onto something. I had to intervene when I saw the lookon Gracie's face. It was like Oh God, they are after meagain! So I put him in the box again and within 5 minutes hewas out again and chasing Gracie around the cage. I finallyhad to raise the side of the box so he could not keep doing it.. poorGracie she is such a love!

Susan


----------



## irishmist (Aug 12, 2005)

Day 9:

All weigh 6 ozs.... They are all bright enough to figure out how to getout of the nestbox (they were all huddled in the corner thismorning) but not quite bright enough to get back in. So theywere all in the floor and Gracie was in the nestbox!

GROUP SHOT:





BABY A:




BABY B:




BABY C:






BABY D:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

baby D looks like a squirrel!!! the cuteness is killin me over here!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Day 9:
> 
> All weigh 6 ozs....




Oh wow...and my little Marty is 7 ounces after 5 weeks....well a bitover 7 ounces! Now I'm wondering if he'll be able to be abreeder rabbit after all!

Anyway-they're all cute - thanks so much for the pictures....

Peg


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow..they look cute. But dad and I arebanding together to not let mama get any more babies unless they'reborn here. Ok...we're letting her get a couple in Octoberthat are trades for other rabbits.

But she can't get anymore than that.

After all - I want my mama's attention.

Tiny

The BunFather

P.S. This message has been approved by my dad and me!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, Bunfather... will you take a bribe....maybe a big juicy carrot with side of romaine lettuce topped withsucculent craisons? 

Susan

P.S. you type really well for someone with no fingers!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Aug 13, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Well, Bunfather... will you take a bribe.... maybe a bigjuicy carrot with side of romaine lettuce topped with succulentcraisons?
> 
> Susan
> 
> P.S. you type really well for someone with no fingers!




Dear Susan,

You tempt me far too much. Unfortunately - all that you offerwon't last that long compared to dad's wrath if mama adoptsmore. Plus...if I were to trance mama into taking yourbabies....she might not give me any more bananas and I get a taste ofthem at least 3-4 times per week.

I type well because I've learned to trance mama into typing forme. Since you humans can trance us to do our nails - we'vebeen studying y'all to see if we could trance humans. Itturns out that some humans are easily tranced....

Well - I better head back to myden now. The familyjust got back from watching "Fiddler on the Roof" where my brother wasa Constable. Unfortunately, I didn't hear them walk in (thedarned dog didn't bark to warn me like she was supposed to) - so dadcaught me on the bed. It looks like my secret is out...

Anyway, thank you for the offer - but unfortunately, I MUST refuse it.

The BunFather


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 13, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Look at those li'l pink noses. They just deserve to be kissed
> 
> Jan



This reminds me of a childhood song we used to sing. 

Oh, rabbits have bright shiny noses,
I'm telling you this as a friend,
The reason they have shiny noses,
Is the powder puffs on the wrong end.

Wrong end, wrong end, the powder puffs on the wrong end, wrong end.
Wrong end, wrong end, the powder puffs on the wrong end.


I always found this as a weird song because rabbits DON'T have brightshiny noses. But that pic proves me wrong. He doeshave a shiny nose.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 13, 2005)

Dear Bunfather:

I guess I am going to have to up the ante..... A years supplyof bananas... flown in by jet fresh from the jungles of Africa.... agift certificate to Petsmart to buy a new toy.... a gift certificatefrom Home Depot so you can get the best locks ever made for othercertain bunnies who shall remain nameless... and last but not least analarm for the front door so you will never get caught napping again. Ohyes, and one of the bunnies will be trained as a watch rabbit to keepan eye out for marauding attack bunnies!


I await your reply,

Susan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 13, 2005)

They are just too cute. I so want Baby Cbut I think Dale would kill. They are all so beautiful Susan. I lovetheir pictures.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> This reminds me of a childhood song we used to sing.
> 
> Oh, rabbits have bright shiny noses,
> I'm telling you this as a friend,
> ...




I love it LOL!

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Aug 13, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Dear Bunfather:
> 
> I guess I am going to have to up the ante..... A years supplyof bananas... flown in by jet fresh from the jungles of Africa.... agift certificate to Petsmart to buy a new toy.... a gift certificatefrom Home Depot so you can get the best locks ever made for othercertain bunnies who shall remain nameless... and last but not least analarm for the front door so you will never get caught napping again. Ohyes, and one of the bunnies will be trained as a watch rabbit to keepan eye out for marauding attack bunnies!
> 
> ...


Dear Susan,

Wow...you have great ideas when it comes to offers. Mostrabbits wouldn't be able to resist a year's worth of bananas (and trustme - I can eat bananas)...plus all the other wonderful items.

Unfortunately...what you can't give me - is the same love my mom hasbeen lavishing on me - especially lately. She's moving therabbitry so she can protect me. She's giving me treats tomake sure I remember she loves me. She's being patient withme when I remember the recent fight and start to nip onthings. She is letting me outside in the morningsusually. 

The only bad thing she's done is to move the wall in the middle of thenight so I run into it when I go to play. Miss Bea says thewall didn't move - I still think mom found a way to move it.

Anyway - my heart belongs to mom and my loyalty belongs toher. Believe it or not - she just found out about a girlflemish she had looked into months ago....and that she could haveit. She wound up turning them down....said she had to do whatwas best for me - and the girl flemish only liked humans and cats...andshe didn't like rabbits anymore.

I'm sure your bunnies will find very good homes. They are toocute to not be able to find homes. But for mom - her heart isreally with me - and with lionheads and our other pets. So -I'm going to be true to what is best for her - and not encourage her totake your bunnies.

But thank you for the wonderful offers. A year's supply ofbananas and new toys and all the stuff sounds really good.But you know - I get a lifetime's supply of not only bananas - but lovetoo - with mom. 

Tiny

The BunFather


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 13, 2005)

ummmmmmmonder:i'll take baby A!

LOL! I WISH!

Gorgeous babies! I'm in LOVE!

:inlove:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 14, 2005)

All thebabies eyes areopen!!! boy oh boy were you guys right when you said theydon't walk they run and in 4 different directions I might add!

I did not know anyone who had a playpen so someone was throwing out acrib and I tried to modify it so I would have no escapees, and theywould leave poor Gracie alone. I turn the nestbox arounduntil Gracie has fed them, I let Gracie out and then the babies havelots of room to run around. They seem to really like it, theyare bouncing around it and their ears are up and alert. Socute!

This is what I have done:












Any suggestions of what I should add to it?

Susan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! What a GREAT idea!

How smart are you!

I never would have thought of using a crib!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## jujubear03 (Aug 14, 2005)

MORE PICS!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

I love your crib setup - I wish I could talk Artinto letting me do that...but I'd have about 5 or probably even morecribs at a time....and I don't think he'd like that. As it is- we moved the babies into our bedroom the other day (just to play withthem for a bit while we were in there) and he's dying for me to movethem back out to the living room. 

Anyway - we definitely need more pictures now that their eyes are open....

I so miss babies that young...wait - what am I saying? IfGinger is pregnant (and I think she is) - Monday is day 28....so we'regetting close to her babies...and she's already made THREE nests(well....2 1/2).

Peg

P.S. She made one nest in my closet - but Miss Bea has nowclaimed our room (and Tiny) and chased her out. Then shestarted making a nest behind the bucks' cages when I moved her to hercage and locked her in with a nestbox....so I don't count the onebehind the bucks' cages to be "complete"...


----------



## irishmist (Aug 16, 2005)

All weigh in the vicinity of 7.5 ozs... tubby bunnies... I think the lop must be coming out in them LOL

More pics... all dressed up for your entertainment.

BABY A








BABY B




BABY C








BABY D






BABY C again... I think he looks like a lionhead in this pic!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 16, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> BABY C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he looks like a scottish terrier. I soooo want him!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh wow - I love the pictures. How didyou get the little ones to stay still long enough to dress themup? Maybe you started dressing them while they were sleeping?

The little one you say looks like a lionhead is so cute. Ihave a lionhead that looks like a scottish terrier or something - she'sadorable - but she can't stay here. That picture sort ofreminds me of her.

They're so precious. Enjoy them while you can...they grow upso fast! My little ones have almost figured out how to jumpout of the playpen (although Harley has done it twice already - shecan't seem to remember exactly how she did it).

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

ahhhhhhh!! look at baby d's airplane ears..i love them!! that would so cute if he/she had floppy ears!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 16, 2005)

I NEED BABY A!

How sweet are those pics!

:inlove:


----------



## irishmist (Aug 16, 2005)

This is one ticked off bunny!


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 16, 2005)

AWWWWW bunnies are so much cuter when they'reinthis stage, I think. In the earlier pics, theylooked kinda scary.

But really, anything tiny is just so wuvva bubba luvva!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Susan, If you are coming back here for a visit sneak me one of the Babies possibly "C". They are all real cute.

Has your husband softened towards them. You should let themcrawl all over him, then maybe he'll say you can keep a couple. LOL

Soooska


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Susan....how are the babies? And you and your hubby? And mama?

Remember....we ALWAYS love pictures!

Peg


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

omg, they are getting beyond cute!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

OMG Those babies are just too cute!!! How can you stand it???

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

OMGosh they are just way too cute. 

Dale has forbidden me from saying _I wantone,_that would have been what I said.I so lovethe white nose on Baby C. 






Look at that sweet face.

They are all adorable.

Tina


----------



## irishmist (Aug 18, 2005)

Some new pics, that I thought were cute!

A 2 1/2 week escapee!






Cuddling








Baby D ---- Trying trancing!








Baby C --- My white nosed beauty!






Sorry they look a little spread out, must have shrunk them too much!

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I love the squirrel looking one....color wise that is. 

I need to remember - I just HAD four babies here...I don't need another one!

But I love that color....

They are all so adorable - wait until your escapees start actuallybeing able to escape....then you'll need your running shoes on!

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

baby D is killing meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

That white nose of Baby C is going toget me in trouble if I'm not careful. Please give them all kisses fromme, especially Baby C.

Tina


----------



## irishmist (Aug 18, 2005)

Nosetwitch.. YOU think they look scary.. wellyou should have seen the look on my face when I first saw them ( kindaof like the mask from the movie scream! :shock:

Peg...They were most co-operative getting them dressed...just not whenI was taking the pics LOL. They already go in 10 differentdirections and there are only 4 of them! 

Soooska and Lyndsy... Since I am from Ontario... Don't count yourselvesout on NOT getting one lol... My parents are visiting in OctoberLOL 

Jen... I can't stand how cute they are.. am becoming attached real baaaaad! :?

Freddys Mom... They have some lop in them the mothers side... So I amhoping for the same thing. Maybe Dale will take another side triplol

PPG... you got that right! 

Tina... will talk to Dale.. I am sure he wouldn't mind a trip toIndiana! think white nose, white nose, white nose!lol 

Hope I have not forgot anyone, if I have please forgive me!

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Peg...They were most co-operative getting themdressed...just not when I was taking the pics LOL. Theyalready go in 10 different directions and there are only 4 of them!
> 
> Susan




Only 10 directions? Man...I need to send my little ones thereto teach them...oh that's right - they're only 2 1/2 weeksstill....give them another week or so..


----------



## irishmist (Aug 18, 2005)

No send Tiny down for a visit... They need help in the manners department!

I will say that they are starting to come to me when I call for themand I tap my finger on the bottom of the crib. Hope that doesnot mean that they are gonna be smart, it makes them harder to handle!

Susan


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh I do believe no words are needed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> No send Tiny down for a visit... They need help in the manners department!
> 
> I will say that they are starting to come to me when I call for themand I tap my finger on the bottom of the crib. Hope that doesnot mean that they are gonna be smart, it makes them harder to handle!
> 
> Susan




Let me put it this way. Harriet learned her name....so shecame running to me when I called her once. I picked her up -loved on her - and then put her BACK in the bunny room - against herwishes.

She now looks up when I call her name...but she doesn't come running anymore. 

Yeah....they'll get smarter as you train them!

Peg

P.S. Tiny's too busy getting lessons in manners from Ginger now thatshe's had her babies. Seems like he's in trouble with her forletting "that floozy" Miss Bea take over her bedroom and closet....sohe got bit on the rear end several times tonight when she had herplaytime. Then she decided to groom him. It will bein his diary later tonight or tomorrow! So...he can't comethere yet...he's got two "women" to contend with...one who just had herbabies and one who is pregnant...


----------



## irishmist (Aug 18, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> *irishmist wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No sendTiny down for a visit... They need help in the manners department!
> ...




OH Poor Tiny.... you are gonna have to get him a mate with no teeth!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Susan,

I've posted pictures of our lionheads and Tiny...now its your turn topost pictures of your babies again. I forget...how old arethey now?

Peg


----------



## irishmist (Aug 24, 2005)

OKAY time for some new pics

BABIES B &amp; D






BABY C






BABY A






I PREFER PEPSI TO COKE!






FEEDING TIME






MOM AT REST AFTER ATTACK OF THE STARVING MUNCHINS!




Not as easy as it used to be, they don't stay still for very long!

Susan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 24, 2005)

they are soooo cute. and growing so fast!

Nicole


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

make sure you give baby D extra hugs and kisses for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 25, 2005)

New Pics: Approx. 13 OZS give or take an ounze.. hard to weigh almost too big for my scale.

BABY A






BABY B






BABY C






BABY D






LET'S SEE IF WE CAN FIND A WAY OUT HERE!






PLAYING WITH THE SLINKY


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 25, 2005)

W:shock:W are you fast. Baby Pictures :dancing:

These babies are adorable. Oh my, they have gotten so big. Theyare all adorable but I still just love little Baby C. That nose justmelts me. I love this picture I feel like I could reach right in andgrab that baby for some snuggle tim.





I just love this baby's nose so kissable





The babies playing with the slinky is awesome. Great picturesSusan, I enjoyed them so much. I will never get tired of seeing them.What a bunch of dolls.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh man....I want to steal Baby B so badly......

I MUST restrain myself. I can't steal it and tell Art thatit's just borrowing Eric's room while he's at college....besides, Ericwouldn't like being replaced by a rabbit...I don't think he'd takekindly to that.

But Baby B is my hands-down favorite....

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 25, 2005)

Look at this face! How cute is this little one! I'm in love with baby a! SOOOOOO CUTE!

They are all cute! LOL! at your recliner story... poor hubby! 

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Susan, those babies are the cutest.My goodness they are growing like the weeds in my garden fast&amp; big.

That baby C is really adorable with that white spot soooo kissable.

So how old are they now?

I'll have to try to dig up some pictures of our Babies. Ifind though the pictures look really blurry, we must be doing somethingwrong.

Talk to you soon.

Soooska


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

bumping this thread as a hint that we need more pictures...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Icant believe I have totally missed this! I must have been gone for along time! Look at these adorable babies!! You are so luckyto have such cute furkids  Haha it makes me miss mybabies.


~Amy


----------



## irishmist (Aug 27, 2005)

25 days old today ... decided that other bunniesfood dishes are much more interesting than theirs. Apparentlytheirs are to small for sitting and relaxing while they eat!




Chubby little monkeys aren't they?


----------



## Shuu (Aug 27, 2005)

25 days already! They grow up so fast.... ;o;


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

I swear they get cuter every time I seethem. What a bunch of little dolls. W:shock:W, 25 days old already,they grow too fast. Give them all kisses on those adorable noses, ifyou can catch them that is.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> 25 days old today ... decided that other bunnies food dishesare much more interesting than theirs. Apparently theirs areto small for sitting and relaxing while they eat!
> 
> Chubby little monkeys aren't they?




At least they don't sit in the water bowl!

Wow - seems hard to believe they're already that old.Ginger's litter is 9 days old and one of them should be opening itseyes in the next 12-24 hours....then the fun begins!

They are really precious - I bet you're going to miss them - do you have a favorite?


----------



## irishmist (Aug 28, 2005)

My favourite is the one with the white nose...since I have been teasing Tina so much about it...it hasbecomemy favourite. It melts you everytime you look atit. He even stands higher than than the rest when I go to letthem out and is always the first one to run to me.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how you can develop afavorite? I already have one with Ginger's litter and I'mtrying really hard to give them all love.

It's so funny to me sometimes the ones that catch our hearts.When I started breeding lionheads - the one thing I DIDN'T want ....was chestnut. I didn't like chestnut at all. I wasalso ONLY going to keep double maned rabbits (with the double manegenes...a single mane can still look like a double mane when it isyoung).

So what do I do? Even before her eyes are open...I fall inlove with Harriet - a single mane, chestnut doe. Even thoughsome of the others are cuter...she is the one I simply love themost. Fortunately, she has turned out really cute and I thinkshe's going to keep her mane like her daddy did (he's 18 months old andhas kept his mane really well). 

Art says he doesn't think I'll ever have a litter or bunch of litters where I won't have at least one favorite!

Peg


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 29, 2005)

What a wonderful bunch of babies you havethere


----------



## irishmist (Aug 29, 2005)

FEEDING TIME AT THE ZOO......IF IT WERE ME I WOULD CHOOSE TO BOTTLE FEED! :shock:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG!!! look at the black one on the left ... his/her feet are all the way up in the air!! God bless you Gracie !!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 30, 2005)

poor mum!


----------



## irishmist (Sep 11, 2005)

Time for some new piccy's



STRIKE A POSE!







IF I SIT HERE AND LOOK REAL CUTE.. WILL YOU LET ME OUT?






WATCHA MEAN THIS ISN'T HOW YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO CUDDLE!






IF WE RUN REAL FAST MOMMY WILL ONLY GET PICTURES OF OUR BUTTS!






SEE TOLD YA!






They are all 6 weeks old, can not weigh them because they do not fitinto the scale anymore, and they do not weigh enough to show on thebathroom scales.

They are very adventurous, and explore everything. The pureblack one is the ring leader, she starts all the mischief they getinto. It is like watching a game of follow theleader. They know where their food is kept and will sit bythe closet until I get the hint :?. When I take them out toplay, I say to them okay who wants a kiss, they all come to the side ofthe crib and stand up waiting for me to pick them up, kiss them on thenose, pat their butts and send them off to play.

I really did not want the experience of having babies, but I tell you now that I would not have missed it for the world!

Bunnies are like lays potatoe chips, you can't have just one!

Susan


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 11, 2005)

They sure are adorable...and they look sohealthy!! For someone who had no idea what to do, you and momsure pulled it off! Great job!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Bunnies are like lays potatoe chips, you can't have just one!


 :shock: Does that mean you are going to have more? 

They are so cute, so lucky for you. It's something not very people get to experience.

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 12, 2005)

Baby A is such a cutie!

I love how she leads them all into trouble! Sounds like my Buster...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

What an adorable picture with the leg over the other little guy.






-Carolyn


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Sep 20, 2005)

Mom has posted more pictures of me - so now itis time for more pictures of your babies. After all - I evenhalfway cooperated last night!

The BunFather


----------



## irishmist (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay here are some pics, but I had to put themto bed before I could get any... Baby D is a ham... as soon as I bringout the camera she is sitting up pretty posing for thepicture. Unless I keep her busy she tries to jump in the picsof the other bunnies LOL

I find that the two squirrel colour bunnies snuggle together and thethe two black ones snuggle together... is that justcoincidence? You very rarely find a brown one with a blackalone they are always with the same colour or all together.

BABY B








BABY A






BABY D






AGAIN....








BABY C






BABY A &amp; C


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 21, 2005)

They are precious!!!! How are you doing finding homes for them?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 22, 2005)

I love those pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------



## irishmist (Sep 24, 2005)

It has been determined that we have 4 little girls... slim faces and pink tacos!

We have named them temporarily. I have given them the names of precious stones as they are all little GEMS





AMETHYST formerly baby a






TOPAZ formerly baby b








SAPPHIRE formerly baby c








OPAL formerly baby d


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 24, 2005)

They are just adorable. Are you thinking ofkeeping them?  I would find it difficult to give any of them up. Ijust love Baby D....er....Opal.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

We haven't seen pictures from you in a while!

:waiting:

-Carolyn


----------



## irishmist (Dec 9, 2005)

Well the reason there has been no updates isthat 3 out of the four were rehomed. I kept the girl and theboys went to a relative of my husbands. His cousin had 3children and now they each have a rabbit. They are healthyand happy and living a few miles from me. Sapphire the one Ikept is an active happy bunny who I swear was a pig in anotherlife! Sapphire is bonded with her mother and they are quitehappy together.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the baby pictures. :highfive:

What about the mommas and the papas?

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

I missed this message. Sorry!

This picture is really cute. :inlove:







Congratulations on finding good homes. Not easy to do, andI'm sure it was hard to part with them. Glad it was tosomeone who you can check up on or can call you if they need someadvice.

-Carolyn


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

Check out the new pic. Mom and Dad are doing well and driving me crazy!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

This picture is PRICELESS!






:great:


----------

